# XP3 Leak



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

So is start running my XP3 and it is running fine for a little bit and then it started to leak where the cord enters the housing. I looked in the troubleshooting which didnt really help. Should I silicone the o ring? Should i silicone from where it is leaking? What do I do? :-?


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont know if there is supposed to be water in the motorhead housing either. I am pretty sure if i silicone where the cord enters it will be okay. BUt is there supposed to be water in the housing?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.marsfishcare.co.uk/en_us/troubleshooting.asp


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I think I am going to try and replace the o-rings on the quickdissconnect valve.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

If you just bought it I would take it back, dont silicone anything just take it back.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

it is used though. That link said to replace the quickdissconnect o=rings. And i checked the ones on the filter and they werent water tight thats for sure


----------

